# News? Announcement? Declaration? Celebration?!!



## Ciberblade

Hello there!

Been relegated to lurking in the shadows these days...mostly on the networking stuffs. For those who still have a vague memory of me, I wanted to share that I went and got married! OMG!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow! How about Confession?! Congratulations Tom. Wonders will never cease.


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations!


----------



## TechGuy

Congratulations!


----------



## RT

Ciberblade said:


> For those who still have a vague memory of me, I wanted to share that I went and got married! OMG!!!


I have a vague memory of you that is clear as day, from days gone by, though you might not recall me.
I just hope the memory of your wedding day is not vague, but one to treasure in the years to come!
Cheers!


----------



## managed

It must be catching, first Chuck (cwwozniac) and now you. Congratulations ! 🍾


----------



## Couriant

Congratulations!


----------



## Ciberblade

Cookiegal said:


> Wow! How about Confession?! Congratulations Tom. Wonders will never cease.


Yes, confession  I know right!?! End-times for sure!!


----------



## Ciberblade

RT said:


> I have a vague memory of you that is clear as day, from days gone by, though you might not recall me.
> I just hope the memory of your wedding day is not vague, but one to treasure in the years to come!
> Cheers!


Thanks so much!

I do recall you...though, have a suspicion that some names may have changed in my absence lol. Admittedly, my memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## valis

Congrats man! Awesome to hear!


----------



## LauraMJ

Ciberblade said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Been relegated to lurking in the shadows these days...mostly on the networking stuffs. For those who still have a vague memory of me, I wanted to share that I went and got married! OMG!!!


😲😲

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## eddie5659

As always, late for the party....


Congratulations!!!


----------

